# Pietro und Sarah: Sind sie tatsächlich verlobt?



## Mandalorianer (15 Aug. 2011)

*Pietro und Sarah: Sind sie tatsächlich verlobt?​*

Kann man dieser Meldung Glauben schenken? Die RTL2 News verkündeten heute Abend die Nachrichten, auf die so viele DSDS-Fans seit den ersten Beziehungs-Bekundungen des jungen Traumpaares gewartet haben: Pietro Lombardi (19) und Sarah Engels (18) sind verlobt! Wie die News-Show berichtete, hat er es wirklich endlich gewagt und seiner Traumfrau einen Antrag gemacht. Sarah soll sofort Ja gesagt haben!

Bei DSDS haben sie sich kennengelernt und schnell verliebte sich der Superstar in die süße Sarah. Nicht einmal ein Finale, in dem sie gegeneinander kämpfen mussten, konnte ihrer Liebe einen Abbruch tun und selbst während der laufenden Staffel übte Pietro vor laufender Kamera für den großen Tag. Wir hoffen nun, dass die Gerüchte wahr sind und wir uns dann bald ganz offiziell auf die wahrscheinlich süßeste Hochzeit seit DSDS freuen dürfen... 


*Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (15 Aug. 2011)

Verlobung? Die beiden sollten erst mal ein wenig Erfahrungen sammeln


----------



## Theytfer (15 Aug. 2011)

die armen... , naja hoffen wir das beste


----------

